# Renne's Magic Oil



## Beebs (May 8, 2007)

Ok, I am new here as you all can see. I have always loved antiques of all kinds, however old bottles are truly addicting. Here's another I found in the attic, I have been wondering what the value may be of all these old bottles. Hope you all enjoy this one. Thanks to all who welcomed me here, it's a lot of fun in this forum. The lable of this says May 7th, 1872, the back label is also in great condition. No chips or cracks.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 8, 2007)

Normally Renne's bottles are considered pretty common but yours looks like it has a good label which makes it quite a bit more rare. Maybe $5 without the label, possibly 5 or 6 times that with a good label.


----------



## Beebs (May 8, 2007)

Gunther, thanks for the info. I have several medicine bottles that I found in an old farm house attic. The Magic Oil bottle I thought was so nice due to the fact that the lable front & back are in such great shapr for the age. Here is a pic of the back. I will go through them all for you if you'd like. Just let me know. Thanks again for your help. This is truly a great place with great people.

 Serena
 AKA: Beebs


----------



## capsoda (May 9, 2007)

Hey Beebs, excellent find. It is rare enought to find a bottle with a lable but one in such great shape is a real treat.


----------



## logueb (May 9, 2007)

Great find Beebs. However ; I cannot read the label and my computer will not allow me to enlarge or zoom in after the attachment is opened.  Is there any way that you can post an embedded photo with a close up of the front and back labels?  It may give clues to the date of the bottle.   Also is the bottle Blown in Mold Applied Lip, or Automatic Bottle Machine?


----------



## GuntherHess (May 9, 2007)

There is quite a bit of info about William Renne out there if you want to search for it. William Renne 1809-1901 lived in Pittsfield, MA  

 Some info on his family here...
http://www.rootsweb.com/~nygreen2/some_more_pictures_from_the_past.htm

 A trade card on Reggie's site...
http://www.antiquebottles.com/rl/tc/RenneOilB.jpg


----------



## Beebs (May 31, 2007)

Logueb...Hey sorry it took me so long to reply, but I hope this helps....I tried to get closer..Beebs []


----------



## Beebs (May 31, 2007)

Here's the back....The lable is in great condition


----------

